# Wind whistle noise behind air vents



## David47 (Feb 28, 2018)

We have a 2006 TT and a whistling noise has started from behind the air vents once we get above 30mph. It can be intermittent, (it stopped happening when I asked my garage to test drive it!), but is very annoying on long journeys - like a constantly whistling kettle. Any ideas what's causing it and/or how to fix it?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Flap not closing fully. Open & close all the different air direction options/flaps a few times, may free it off.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

